
Women's brains work better in warmer offices, study finds - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/may/23/womens-brains-work-better-in-warmer-offices-study-finds
======
ncmncm
... or with warmer clothes, I suppose?

I don't mind if they crank up the heat, if they don't mind if I work without a
shirt.

